# BUCKBOARD BACON



## SmokinAl (Jun 22, 2021)

Well with the price of bellies so high , I decided to make a batch of BB bacon.
Actually I think I like the flavor better than belly bacon.
Anyhow I used 1/2 of an 8lb butt, & dry rubbed it using the bacon calculator  http://diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html.
Also added about 1/4 cup of black pepper. Let it go for 2 weeks flipping every day, then rinse & soak in ice water for 3 hours.
Next a 4 day dry in the fridge.
Then 10 hours of cold smoke using apple pellets in the Amazen tray.
Then 4 more days in the fridge, and finally 3 hours in the freezer.
Didn’t take any photo’s of the process, but it worked out perfectly.
I sliced it up on Father’s Day morning.
Judy made Challah bread French toast, I cooked a bunch of the bacon, & our neighbor brought over the mimosas.
Sorry, but the only photo I got was the bacon sliced.








Thanks for looking fellas!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Jun 22, 2021)

Looks awesome Al! Big like!


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 22, 2021)

looks excellent Al!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 22, 2021)

Awesome! Looks good!


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 22, 2021)

Nice work Al . I have to agree on the flavor . 
Ground formed is another option for the price .


----------



## ddufore (Jun 22, 2021)

Looks awesome, Al. I need to do this again.


----------



## motocrash (Jun 22, 2021)

Beautiful bacon Al. 
Meaty goodness!


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 22, 2021)

Nicely done! Looks delicious!


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 22, 2021)

Looks fantastic Al  !


----------



## pushok2018 (Jun 22, 2021)

Wow!!! Al, that looks fantastic! Looks like charcuterie to me... So, this is basically uncooked: cured for two weeks,  dried for 8 hours total and cold smoked for 10 hours. 3 hours in the freezer just to harden it a bit for slicing, I guess... Correct? Looks so nice... I am going to try it as soon as my local store has pork butt on sale.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 22, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Looks awesome Al! Big like!





smokerjim said:


> looks excellent Al!





yankee2bbq said:


> Awesome! Looks good!





chopsaw said:


> Nice work Al . I have to agree on the flavor .
> Ground formed is another option for the price .





motocrash said:


> Beautiful bacon Al.
> Meaty goodness!





kilo charlie said:


> Nicely done! Looks delicious!





Winterrider said:


> Looks fantastic Al  !



Thanks for the kind words & likes guys!
Al



pushok2018 said:


> Wow!!! Al, that looks fantastic! Looks like charcuterie to me... So, this is basically uncooked: cured for two weeks,  dried for 8 hours total and cold smoked for 10 hours. 3 hours in the freezer just to harden it a bit for slicing, I guess... Correct? Looks so nice... I am going to try it as soon as my local store has pork butt on sale.  Thank you for sharing!



No it is dried for 8 days total, not 8 hours.
4 days before smoking, and 4 days after smoking.
It does have the color of charcuterie, but it has fantastic texture & tastes like bacon. And yes it’s uncooked & ready to fry. Thank you for the nice comment.
Al


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 22, 2021)

Just gorgeous bacon Al. Such deep color. Nicely done Sir.


----------



## Hamdrew (Jun 22, 2021)

Makes me glad I have a dozen lbs or so to smoke next week (especially with tomatoes getting good!)


----------



## idahopz (Jun 22, 2021)

That looks fantastic!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 22, 2021)

Great color on that BB Al, big Like! RAY


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 22, 2021)

Looks great to me! Like!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 22, 2021)

Looks great Al!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 22, 2021)

Al

Looks AWESOME


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 22, 2021)

Looks great, Al! I need to try this.
Just curious; did you use a boneless butt or slice up to the bone?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 22, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Just gorgeous bacon Al. Such deep color. Nicely done Sir.





Hamdrew said:


> Makes me glad I have a dozen lbs or so to smoke next week (especially with tomatoes getting good!)





idahopz said:


> That looks fantastic!





sawhorseray said:


> Great color on that BB Al, big Like! RAY





indaswamp said:


> Looks great to me! Like!





SmokinVOLfan said:


> Looks great Al!





SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Al
> 
> Looks AWESOME



Thanks again fellas for the nice comments & the likes!
Al



smokeymose said:


> Looks great, Al! I need to try this.
> Just curious; did you use a boneless butt or slice up to the bone?



Thank you!
I used a bone in butt & cut out a piece that I wanted to use for bacon. I tried to get a uniform piece that was mostly in a rectangular shape. I also sliced it against the grain, when it was done. It really makes a difference in the tenderness. I used the rest to grind up & make Hot Italian meatballs. So I have a bunch in the freezer. Thank you for the compliment!
Al


----------



## river100 (Jun 22, 2021)

That looks really good! I like buckboard better than belly too.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 22, 2021)

That is of the best looking buckboard bacon I have seen.  Nice job.


----------



## robrpb (Jun 22, 2021)

Looks great Al. Good job.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 22, 2021)

Looks really nice. I need to make some...JJ


----------



## tag0401 (Jun 22, 2021)

This looks good Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 22, 2021)

river100 said:


> That looks really good! I like buckboard better than belly too.





BrianGSDTexoma said:


> That is of the best looking buckboard bacon I have seen.  Nice job.





robrpb said:


> Looks great Al. Good job.





chef jimmyj said:


> Looks really nice. I need to make some...JJ





tag0401 said:


> This looks good Al



Thanks a lot guys!
Al


----------



## olaf (Jun 22, 2021)

I like how that looks. Always looking for new ways to make my bbb definitely need to give this a try.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 22, 2021)

WOW  That pic is beautiful.     Well done Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 23, 2021)

I can't remember ever having BBB. Your looks so good Al I'll have to try making some. Most excellent looking.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Cabo (Jun 23, 2021)

Looks great Al.
When you say "cold smoked", what would you guess the chamber temp was?  (I'm in Florida too and have never cold smoked in the summer)


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 23, 2021)

olaf said:


> I like how that looks. Always looking for new ways to make my bbb definitely need to give this a try.





pc farmer said:


> WOW  That pic is beautiful.     Well done Al





gmc2003 said:


> I can't remember ever having BBB. Your looks so good Al I'll have to try making some. Most excellent looking.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thanks a lot guys!
Al



Cabo said:


> Looks great Al.
> When you say "cold smoked", what would you guess the chamber temp was?  (I'm in Florida too and have never cold smoked in the summer)



Thank-you!
I start it about 3:00. AM, and by the time it’s done I would estimate the chamber temp would be around 90 degrees. If your worried about the temp getting too high you can put a couple of frozen milk jugs filled with water in the smoker. I have done that with lox in the summer before..
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 23, 2021)

Looks Great, Al !!
I agree---I think BBB has more flavor than Belly Bacon!
That must have been the Lean Half of the Butt---That sure is Lean BBB !!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 23, 2021)

Nice job Al fine looking bacon there.

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 23, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Al !!
> I agree---I think BBB has more flavor than Belly Bacon!
> That must have been the Lean Half of the Butt---That sure is Lean BBB !!
> Nice Job!
> ...



Thanks John!
Yes I used the lean side, kinda trying to make healthy bacon. I know. That is not possible, but at least I’m trying ! The other good thing about it is it doesn’t shrink up hardly at all without all that fat in it.
Al



HalfSmoked said:


> Nice job Al fine looking bacon there.
> 
> Warren



Thanks Warren!
Al


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 24, 2021)

Holy cow! Bring on the lettuce, maters and Dukes! That bacon is just screaming BLTs!
Jim


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 25, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Holy cow! Bring on the lettuce, maters and Dukes! That bacon is just screaming BLTs!
> Jim



Thanks Jim!
We did exactly that for lunch the next day, and it was good for sure!
Al


----------



## olecrosseyes (Jun 25, 2021)

Al,
Either you are a professional photographer tweaking the pic or that has to be awesome tasting BBB! tee hee hee.

I've got the bellie bacon down pretty well and now I need to try your style!
You say to Bear, " kinda trying to make healthy bacon. I know. That is not possible, but at least I’m trying ! " With as skinny and healthy as you are? LOL! 

This really looks Excellent, Al!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 26, 2021)

olecrosseyes said:


> Al,
> Either you are a professional photographer tweaking the pic or that has to be awesome tasting BBB! tee hee hee.
> 
> I've got the bellie bacon down pretty well and now I need to try your style!
> ...



Thank you very much!
No tweaking the photo, just took it with my iPhone.
I think you may like the BB bacon better than belly bacon too!
Very meaty & a lot more flavor!
Al


----------



## forktender (Jun 26, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Well with the price of bellies so high , I decided to make a batch of BB bacon.
> Actually I think I like the flavor better than belly bacon.
> Anyhow I used 1/2 of an 8lb butt, & dry rubbed it using the bacon calculator  http://diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html.
> Also added about 1/4 cup of black pepper. Let it go for 2 weeks flipping every day, then rinse & soak in ice water for 3 hours.
> ...


Holy smokes that looks killer Al, it looks like Coppa too me.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 27, 2021)

Thank you for the nice comment!
It really had a good flavor, and I think were doing BLT’s for lunch today too!
Al


----------



## forktender (Jun 27, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Thank you for the nice comment!
> It really had a good flavor, and I think were doing BLT’s for lunch today too!
> Al


I will be in touch with you through P/M's when I'm ready Al, I would really like to learn how to make this, and I know I will need some guidance.

Thank you.
Dan


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 27, 2021)

forktender said:


> I will be in touch with you through P/M's when I'm ready Al, I would really like to learn how to make this, and I know I will need some guidance.
> 
> Thank you.
> Dan



No problem Dan,
I will be more than happy to take you through each step. Just let me know when you are ready!
Al


----------



## forktender (Jun 27, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> No problem Dan,
> I will be more than happy to take you through each step. Just let me know when you are ready!
> Al


I will for sure thank you, Al.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 30, 2021)

Al.  I have a whole Pork Butt that used Dave's injection on.  Was planning on smoking for ham tomorrow.   Could I just cut some of that off and do this with it?


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 1, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Al.  I have a whole Pork Butt that used Dave's injection on.  Was planning on smoking for ham tomorrow.   Could I just cut some of that off and do this with it?



Yes I don’t see why not. Since you used a wet brine, instead of a dry brine it may have a bit different texture, but it still should be good.
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 1, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> used Dave's injection on. Was planning on smoking for ham tomorrow. Could I just cut some of that off and do this with it?


Are you talking about the smoking regiment , or just for bacon ? 
If you used the injection as written , with the veg stock and the phosphates , the meat retains pretty much all of the moisture you injected . So if frying the slices it takes a bit of cooking to get it to crisp up .


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 1, 2021)

I guess do the dry next time.  I have a half boneless I can use.  Got this one going now.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 1, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Next a 4 day dry in the fridge.


Al, I took out a half pork butt off of freezer.  Will take few days to thaw.  I want to try your recipe.  During the 4 day dry in fridge and 4 days after are you covering with anything?


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 2, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Al, I took out a half pork butt off of freezer.  Will take few days to thaw.  I want to try your recipe.  During the 4 day dry in fridge and 4 days after are you covering with anything?



No, air dry uncovered on a cooling rack.
Al


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 2, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> No, air dry uncovered on a cooling rack.
> Al


Thanks.  Albertson has Pork butts for 0.87 but they run that every couple weeks.  Figure I need to clean up freezer.  Yours looks so good.  I be happy if turns out close to that!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 2, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Thanks.  Albertson has Pork butts for 0.87 but they run that every couple weeks.  Figure I need to clean up freezer.  Yours looks so good.  I be happy if turns out close to that!



I’m sure you will do just fine. It is pretty easy to make!
Al


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 18, 2021)

Got going.  Going to smoke most of day.  I see now why such a long dry time.  Really gets some moisture out.  Has shrunk and tightened up quite a bit. Not sure about unwrapped in fridge after though.  Going to get pretty smelly in there.  Is there any crtain way to slice?  Will be using meat slicer.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 18, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Got going.  Going to smoke most of day.  I see now why such a long dry time.  Really gets some moisture out.  Has shrunk and tightened up quite a bit. Not sure about unwrapped in fridge after though.  Going to get pretty smelly in there.  Is there any crtain way to slice?  Will be using meat slicer.



Unfortunately the grain runs a few different ways in a butt. I try to cut against the grain when possible.
Al


----------

